# Interior lights



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi all

Might be bit of a random question..

Does the Mk3 have any sort of always-running interior lights (like ambience lights)?

Bit like the red LEDs you get in a Golf where it lights up the gear stick area


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

As far as I'm aware (since my mk3 hasn't arrived yet) there is ambient lighting in the footwells as standard, and if you get the B&O sound system then there is an ambient light running along the speakers in both doors. If you pay extra for the light pack then it is also on the door arm rests and centre console


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

light pack has lights:
on the internal handle
on the door panel
along the central tunnel
on the pocket in the door panel
red light at the end of the door for the incoming cars
inside the glovebox

standard and B&O I quote Xiano


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's white, not purple... But this gives a good idea of it with the interior light pack, which you can see on the configurator.



Also check out the "Russians" video in this link:
viewtopic.php?t=975577

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That's what I was looking for!! Ahaha I think it's the only image of that pack!
Adding more info, on the mmi you can adjust the bright of any light


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Do you still get the red lights on the gear stick area without the LED interior pack?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

More importantly, keep an eye in your rear view mirror for blue lights!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Do you still get the red lights on the gear stick area without the LED interior pack?


Yes them are now standard


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> More importantly, keep an eye in your rear view mirror for blue lights!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Heres a clearer high res version of that photo:


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Rev said:


> Heres a clearer high res version of that photo:


I have the TDI with light pack. As far as I can see there are no lights around the centre console at all.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

The illumination on the centre console is from two "downlighter" LEDs which shine down from the pod on the roof near to the rear view mirror:










I don't have the extended lighting pack on my s-line, but this came as standard.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> The illumination on the centre console is from two "downlighter" LEDs which shine down from the pod on the roof near to the rear view mirror:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the extended lighting pack on my s-line, but this came as standard.


Hmm, cant say I have noticed this but to be honest I have not really been out in the dark.
I will check though as this looks nice, I had a similar blue effect on my Honda.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

The effect is less pronounced in reality; the picture has been over exposed to make the lighting pack look better. My first car was an A4 2.8 Quattro Sport back in the early 2000's - that had the same red centre console lighting thing going on, but it was way more noticeable than the LEDs in the TT.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> The illumination on the centre console is from two "downlighter" LEDs which shine down from the pod on the roof near to the rear view mirror:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the extended lighting pack on my s-line, but this came as standard.


My s-line does not have these 'downlighters' as shown in this posting. Are you (Blackhole128) sure that you do not have the interior lighting package? What about others on the forum; if you have not specified the lighting package do you have these downlighters?


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't have the lighting package, however do have the B&O system. I do have the down lighters, however I suspect they are standard. As Leigh says, they are very subtle compared to the photo. I drove home in the dark last night and even looking directly at the lighting console, I couldn't actually see the red LED's. However, if you put your hand up to it, there's definitely two red lights in there. A very subtle soft red glow over the centre console.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> > The illumination on the centre console is from two "downlighter" LEDs which shine down from the pod on the roof near to the rear view mirror:
> ...


I definitely don't have the lighting package - it's not listed on my purchase order and neither do I have the extra boot lights or door lights.

I do have the Comfort & Sound pack. I've no idea if the down-lighters belong with that though.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Picked up on Monday and last night whilst having a look around noticed the strip lights above each door speaker which I thought was really cool


----------

